# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Μαύρο κόκκινο έντονο!

## daras

ηρθε η σειρα μου να γραψω και στην κατηγορια των καναρινιων.
μου αρεσουν πολυ τα καναρινια χρωματος και ειδα προχθες σε ενα μαγαζι ενα αρσενικο  *μα**υρο κοκκινο εντονο.*  ερωτας με την πρωτα ματια που λενε.
σκεφθηκα μιας και διαμορφωνω το χωρο μου καταλληλα για τα πουλια..να αποκτησω και ενα τετοιο ζευγαρι ωστε να ξεκινησω με τα καναρινια.
εχω ξεκινησει να διαβαζω..αλλα θα εκτιμουσα και απο τους καναριναδες της παρεας μερικες πληροφοριες...οσον αφορα το συγκεκριμενο χρωματισμο, για τη διατηρηση του χρωματος του...για το αν 2 ομοια πουλια μπορουν να διασταυρωθουν...και τι αλλο πρεπει να προσεξω για τη συγκεκριμενη μορφη εκτος απο αυτα που ισχυουν γενικοτερα για τα καναρινια.

επισης αν καποιος διαθετει την εν λογω μορφη θα χαιρομουν να μου πει τις εντυπωσεις του ή και αν μπορει να με βοηθησει στην ανευρεση ενος ζευγαριου.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## 11panos04

Καλησπερα Πανο,εγω εχω ενα ζευγαρι μαυροκοκκινα,κι ευελπιστω στο μελλον να τα αυξησω,γιατι ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ωραια κοκκινα μελανινικα καναρινια.Τα πραγματα που μπορεις να δεις βασικα,ειναι να ειναι υγιη πουλια,οσο μπορεις να τα προσεξεις,δλδ να πιασεις πρωτα-πρωτα το πουλακι,κι αν δεν σου επιτρεψει να το πιασεις,θα το πιασει αυτος κ θα ψαξεις τα διάφορα σημεια που θα σου προτεινω.Αν παλι δε σε αφησει,πες του καλημερα καιι στο καλο.Κατα αρχην,να ειναι ζωηρο πουλακι,οχι να καθεται στη γωνια,ουτε γυρισμενο κεφαλι ή υπνηρο ενω ειναι μερα μεσημερι,να εχει φτερωμα κολλημμενο στο δερμα,οχι φουσκωμενο.Βαζεις το ραμφος στο αυτι σου να ακουσεις αν κανει θορυβους,οπως ενα συνεχες τσικ-τσικ,σα να σπαει σπορακια,που σημαινει οτι μαλλον εχε ακαρεα τραχειας,οποτε δεν το παιρνεις.Μετα,καθαρα ποδια και να εχει ολα τα δακτυλα του,να εχει καθαρη αμαρα κι οχι κουτσουλιες κολλημενες ή χειροτερρα,να φραζουν την αμαρα.Καθαρο ραμφος,ματια λαμπερα και με το φτερωμα τους γυρω.Μετα,φυσας στην κοιλια,να ειναι καθαρηη,σαν κοκκινο,μαλλον θα εχει κοκκινο δερμα,φυσιολογικως.Να μην εχει πρησμενο εντερο ή εντονο κοκκινο η μαυρο συκωτι,κι οχι καρινα,δλδ αδυνατισμενο στο θωρακα...

Τωρα τα της ρατσας...Χωριζονται σε εντονα και χιονε.Εαν θελεις να εχεις ένα φυσιολογικο ζευγαρωμα,να παιρνεις πουλια χωρις ανησυχια γενετικης φυσεως,ας το πω ετσι,θα παρεις ένα εντονο κι ένα χιονε,δεν εχει σημασια ποιο θα είναι ποιο.Θα εχεις 50-50 πιθανοτητες να παρεις εντονα κ χιονε πουλακια.Αν βαλεις δυο χιονε μαζι θα παρεις όλα τα πουλια χιονε,αλλα,προσοχη στην ποιοτητα φτερωματων,επειδη συνηθως τα χιονε είναι μαλακοφτερα,αν διασταυρωθουν δυο μαλακοφτερα,τα μικρα τους εχουν μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να εμφανισουν κυστες και λαμπς,το πουλακι δεν πεθαινει απ αυτό,αλλα δεν εχει αρτια εμφανιση και δεν υπαρχει λογος συγκεκριμενος να το κανεις,αν δεν εχεις ιδιαιτερες επιδιωξεις,όπως πχ,ένα συγκεκριμενο χαρακτηριστικο που το θες να το περασεις σε χιονε πουλια,κατι που κανουν οι εκτροφεις,γνωριζοντας παλι από πριν τις πιθανοτητες.Αν βαλεις δυο εντονα μαζι θα παρεις 50% πιθανοτητες να παρεις εντονα,25% να παρεις χιονε κι ένα 25% να παρεις πουλια νεκρα στο αυγο,γιατι εχουν τα εντονα ένα γονιδιο,που όταν διασταυρωνεται με ένα άλλο,δινει αυτή την πιθανοτητα στο αυγο,που δεν αφηνει το πουλακι να αναπτυχθει σωστα.

Προσοχη στην ποιοτητα φτερωματων μετα,σκληρο,ημισκληρο,μαλα  ο κλπ…Συνηθως τα εντονα είναι σκληρα.Φυσας στο ουροπηγιο,πανω απ την ουρα κ μετρας μια,δυο,τρεις σειρες φτερων,απ τη τριτη τραβας ή το βλεπεις ετσι αν μπορεις,το φτερο,αν είναι μακροστενο είναι σκληρο,αν είναι κοντο πλατυ,μαλακο.Τα μωσαικα εχουν κι άλλο κολπακι,αλλα αυτα δεν είναι μωσαικα,οποτε δεν το λεω.Η υφη επισης στα μαλακα είναι πιο απαλη απ ο τι στα σκληρα,αλλα όταν τα πιασεις στο χερι,μαλλον όλα απαλα φαινονται.

Στα ενδωτερα της ρατσας τωρα,στα ωραια….Οι ριγες πρεπει να είναι ενιαιες,να ξεκινουν απ το κεφαλι κ να φτανουν μεχρι την ουρα,να είναι ευκρινεις,χωρις σπασιματα.Το κοκκινο πρεπει να είναι εντονο,κι αυτό εχει να κανει με τη σωστη απορροφηση του πουλιου στη χρωστικη που πρεπει να δινει ο εκτρρφεας με το σωστο τροπο χορηγησης.Η διατηρηση του χρωματος,αν δεν είναι περιοδος προετοιμασιας για  διαγωνισμους,δεν είναι απαραιτητη,γιατι είναι τσαμπα εξοδο για χρωστικη,κυριως αυτό.Αν παλι θες να το κανεις,σε περιπτωση κ μονο που χασει καποιο φτερο,για να ξαναβγει κοκκινο(γιατι απ τη στιγμη που ντυθει το πουλι,το φτερο δε βαφεται),δινεις χρωστικη στην αυγοτροφη ή στο νερο,θα δεις πώς προτεινει να τη δωσεις ο κατασκευαστης,για δυο μερες τη βδομαδα.Ραμφος και ποδια μαυρα,οσο γινεται.Προτιμησε το ένα να συμπληρωνει το άλλο στις ελλειψεις του,πχ,εντονη μελανινη,δλδ μαυρο,το ένα,εντονο λιποχρωμα,δλδ κοκκινο το άλλο.Λεπτες ριγες το ένα,φαρδιες ριγες το άλλο.Μεγαλο κεφαλι το ένα,μικρο κεφαλι το άλλο(σε περιπτωση που το ένα εχει μεγαλο κεφαλι κ θελεις να παρεις πουλια πιο κοντα στα προτυπα της ρατσας,δε λεω ότι σόνυ και καλα θα ψαχνεις για πουλια με μεγαλα κ μικρα κεφαλια).Πανω κατω αυτά….Ο τι άλλο θελεις,πες μου,ευχαριστως να σε βοηθησω.

Φιλικα

----------


## daras

ουαου!!! σε ευχαριστω πολυ συνονοματε. ωραια λοιπον...θα πεσει καλο ξεψαχνισμα οταν θα ειμαι ετοιμος για αγορα...(το θεμα ειναι βεβαια να βρεθει και καποιο αντιστοιχο θηλυκο οταν ερθει η ωρα)
θα κοιταξω να δω και τα χιονε πως ειναι. κατι αντιστοιχο μου ειπε κ ο ιδιοκτητης "πρεπει να βαλεις ενα εντονο κι ενα μη εντονο"....να υποθεσω οτι ενοουσε το ιδιο??
το πουλακι παντως μου αρεσε πολυ. θα διαβαζω και για οποια απορια μου θα σας ζαλιζω.
σε ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## 11panos04

Ναι,το ιδιο ειναι,σωστα σου ειπε.

Φιλικα

----------


## daras

τοτε θα προσπαθησω να βρω κι ενα χιονε θηλυκο.... ουτε θελω να καταληξω σε καποια συγκεκριμενη μορφη για να βαλω 2 χιονε..ουτε και εχω ιδιαιτερο λογο να εχω 2 γονεις εντονους που δημιουργει ποσοστιαιο προβλημα στους απογονους.
1 κι 1 λοιπον.. 
τι ακριβως χρειαζεται στη διατροφη του για τη διατηρηση αυτου του υπεροχου χρωματος??

----------


## 11panos04

Λιγα και συγκεκριμενα Πανο,ουτε υπερβολες,παρα πολυ πολυ ή παρα πολυ λιγο.Ενα μειγμα με κυριαρχο το ασπουρι,σε ποσοστο περιπου και 90%,το υπολοιπο λιναρι και βρωμη αποφλοιωμενη,ισως και λιγο νιζερ,ουτε καν κανναβουρι.ΟΧΙ ρουπσεν,γιατι χανει σε λαμψη το πτερωμα.Δεν κιτριννιζει,οπως μου εχουν πει,γιατι αν πεφτει και χρωστικη ταυτοχρονα,οσο ρουπσεν κ να βαλεις,η χρωστικη υπερισχυει,αλλα αν επηρεαζει κατι ειναι η λαμψη του κοκκινου,σ αυτο παει μόνο ο νους μου.Ουτε στικς με σπορους,ουτε καρδουλες με σπορια,τιποτα.Σπορους,νερο καθαρο,δυο φορες τη βδομαδα απο λιγοο μηλο ή μπροκολο,θα το φανε,και μια φορα το μηνα για δυο μερες πολυβιταμινες στο νερο,για τυχον απωλειες.Δεν υπρχει κατ εμε αναγκη για να δωσεις χρωστικη,αν δεν ειναι για αναπαραγωγη κ για την πτερορροια,και να φυγει τωρα ενα φτερακι,δε θα χαλασει η ολλη εικονα.Μην ξεχναμε οτι,η χρωστικη φιλτραρεται απ το συκωτι,και σε συνδυασμο με τη σωστη λειτουργια του,βαφεται το πουλακι.Δεν υπαρχει λογος να επιβαρυνεται ασκοπα.Ανπαλι θελεις ακομη κι ενα πουπουλακι να χασει,να βγει κοκκινο,κανεις οπως ειπα παραπανω

Φιλικα

----------


## daras

σε ευχαριστω πολυ. απλα τα πραγματα λοιπον και για τη διατηρηση του χρωματος...μενει μονο να βρουμε τα πουλια...
να εισαι καλα!

----------

